# My art/Make friend



## Behemoth89 (Sep 3, 2018)

I'm new artist at here.
This is new art of mine. I hope that YOU like her and I wanna make friend with people at here. THANK FOR READING!!






*YOU can visit my FA to see un-watermark version and arts more than : Artwork Gallery for behemoth89 -- Fur Affinity [dot] net*


----------



## snizard (Sep 3, 2018)

Well, good


----------



## Behemoth89 (Sep 3, 2018)

snizard said:


> Well, good


THANK YOU.


----------



## snizard (Sep 3, 2018)

I've already faved some of your pics :3


----------



## Behemoth89 (Sep 3, 2018)

snizard said:


> I've already faved some of your pics :3


THANK YOU MANY TIMES


----------



## MDarkhaus (Sep 3, 2018)

I watched you on FA


----------



## Behemoth89 (Sep 5, 2018)

MDarkhaus said:


> I watched you on FA


THANKS FOR YOUR WATCH. Where are YOU from ?


----------



## Van the cheesen one (Sep 5, 2018)

uuuh your coloring is really nice!!


----------



## Kittymon (Sep 8, 2018)

im new, but had to watch you in the site... the drawig its gorgeus, keep it up


----------



## Cat16 (Sep 8, 2018)

Nice pic man I would love to be your friend


----------



## Behemoth89 (Sep 8, 2018)

Van the cheesen one said:


> uuuh your coloring is really nice!!


THANK YOU. How YOUR JOB?


----------



## Behemoth89 (Sep 8, 2018)

Kittymon said:


> im new, but had to watch you in the site... the drawig its gorgeus, keep it up


Sorry for late respone. Thanks For YOUR FAV and THANKS FOR YOUR WATCH

What YOUR OC?


----------



## Behemoth89 (Sep 8, 2018)

Cat16 said:


> Nice pic man I would love to be your friend


THANK YOU MANY TIMES. I'm glad  to hear when YOU say so.

Do YOU have OC or FURSONA?


----------



## Cat16 (Sep 8, 2018)

Yes my fursona is a cat


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Sep 8, 2018)

oh boy! heh... *sweats* yeah I like her!


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Sep 8, 2018)

Anyway aren't we friends already?


----------



## Behemoth89 (Sep 10, 2018)

Cat16 said:


> Yes my fursona is a cat


My OC is dog. Where are YOU from?


----------



## Behemoth89 (Sep 10, 2018)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> oh boy! heh... *sweats* yeah I like her!


I'm glad to hear when YOU like her


----------



## Behemoth89 (Sep 10, 2018)

Hi guy! This is my new art today. *THE STALKER*
She was a sexy rider. She 's very angry when was followed by stalker. She try to run as fast as she can. I don't know How does she escape from that stalker machine ? I don't know. What do YOU think about her situation ?


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Sep 10, 2018)

Behemoth89 said:


> Hi guy! This is my new art today. *THE STALKER*
> She was a sexy rider. She 's very angry when was followed by stalker. She try to run as fast as she can. I don't know How does she escape from that stalker machine ? I don't know. What do YOU think about her situation ?
> View attachment 40250


My little camera was detected? It was only collecting... info about a city


----------



## Behemoth89 (Sep 10, 2018)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> My little camera was detected? It was only collecting... info about a city


I don't think so. YOU were arrested. Lol


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Sep 10, 2018)

Behemoth89 said:


> I don't think so. YOU were arrested. Lol


Oh no not again...


----------



## striker479 (Sep 11, 2018)

Pretty food artwork you got.


----------



## MoguMoguArt (Sep 11, 2018)

wow honestly i wish i could be as good as you :0


----------



## Behemoth89 (Sep 11, 2018)

striker479 said:


> Pretty food artwork you got.


THANK YOU.  Where are YOU from ?


----------



## Behemoth89 (Sep 11, 2018)

MoguMoguArt said:


> wow honestly i wish i could be as good as you :0


Keep trying. Keep trying. I beleive that YOU can do anything YOU like and get big success. Are YOU artist ?


----------



## striker479 (Sep 11, 2018)

Behemoth89 said:


> THANK YOU.  Where are YOU from ?



Im from Spingfield, Missouri.


----------



## striker479 (Sep 11, 2018)

I'm also an artist. Heres my profile page if you want to check it out. 

Userpage of Striker479 -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## OneEdgeSword (Sep 11, 2018)

Hi Behemoth.  I must say that your art looks so good, and that fox art looks sexy. I had to follow you on FA. :3


----------



## Night.Claw (Sep 11, 2018)

Why did i haven't seen you yet? Welcome! Feel youself at home ^w^


----------



## Universe (Sep 11, 2018)

Hello buddy


----------



## Behemoth89 (Sep 11, 2018)

MoguMoguArt said:


> wow honestly i wish i could be as good as you :0


Keep trying. Keep trying. I beleive that YOU can do anything YOU like and get big suceess with them


----------



## Behemoth89 (Sep 11, 2018)

Night.Claw said:


> Why did i haven't seen you yet? Welcome! Feel youself at home ^w^


NICE TO MEET YOU. I was joined FA community about half year ago. What's YOUR HOBBY ?


----------



## Behemoth89 (Sep 11, 2018)

The Universe said:


> Hello buddy


Hello!! I'M PLEASURE TO MEET YOU. How YOUR JOB ?


----------



## Night.Claw (Sep 11, 2018)

Behemoth89 said:


> NICE TO MEET YOU. I was joined FA community about half year ago. What's YOUR HOBBY ?


Not really have any. Just working and being lazybum...


----------



## Behemoth89 (Sep 11, 2018)

This is my art about young Becgie-Sailor. I always love sea when I was child .  Sea themes are interested. I love sea food, too. Do YOU think about sea ?


----------



## Universe (Sep 11, 2018)

Behemoth89 said:


> Hello!! I'M PLEASURE TO MEET YOU. How YOUR JOB ?


Huh?


----------



## OneEdgeSword (Sep 11, 2018)

Behemoth89 said:


> This is my art about young Becgie-Sailor. I always love sea when I was child .  Sea themes are interested. I love sea food, too. Do YOU think about sea ? View attachment 40374


Sea food is so good. :3


----------



## Kittymon (Sep 11, 2018)

Sorry for the late response, los of working things. I havent had the tome to draw hermano properly but i have an octubre racoon girl. Only have a sketch of hermano for now


----------



## LuckyMao (Sep 13, 2018)

Your artwork is excellent, I hope to be as good as you one day!


----------



## Behemoth89 (Sep 13, 2018)

The Universe said:


> Huh?


sorry I mean How YOUR WORK ?


----------



## Behemoth89 (Sep 13, 2018)

LuckyMao said:


> Your artwork is excellent, I hope to be as good as you one day!


THANK YOU SO MUCH


----------



## Behemoth89 (Sep 13, 2018)

OneEdgeSword said:


> Sea food is so good. :3


Ya. My favourite sea food is  octopus. And YOU ?


----------



## Behemoth89 (Sep 13, 2018)

Kittymon said:


> Sorry for the late response, los of working things. I havent had the tome to draw hermano properly but i have an octubre racoon girl. Only have a sketch of hermano for now


Can I see YOUR SKETCH about that racoon girl ?


----------



## Universe (Sep 13, 2018)

Behemoth89 said:


> sorry I mean How YOUR WORK ?


I still go to school


----------



## Kittymon (Sep 13, 2018)

Sorry again, ill never post via cellphone, it changes a lot of words and i didnt realised it. Here she is i have to pass it to SAI to do her propertly


----------



## Behemoth89 (Sep 14, 2018)

Kittymon said:


> Sorry again, ill never post via cellphone, it changes a lot of words and i didnt realised it. Here she is i have to pass it to SAI to do her propertly


She's so cute. What's YOUR FA ? I wanna see YOUR ARTS more than.


----------



## Behemoth89 (Sep 14, 2018)

striker479 said:


> Im from Spingfield, Missouri.


I'm from VietNam. I watched YOU.


----------



## Behemoth89 (Sep 14, 2018)

Night.Claw said:


> Not really have any. Just working and being lazybum...


Why do YOU lazy?  Can YOU share with me?


----------



## Night.Claw (Sep 14, 2018)

Behemoth89 said:


> Why do YOU lazy?  Can YOU share with me?


Because that's my nature ^w^
I'm only doing what i must, and i spend my free time sitting in front of my pc/laying in bed.


----------



## Behemoth89 (Sep 14, 2018)

Night.Claw said:


> Because that's my nature ^w^
> I'm only doing what i must, and i spend my free time sitting in front of my pc/laying in bed.


Oh, I knew that feeling 7 years ago


----------



## Universe (Sep 14, 2018)

Hi can you draw him


----------



## Behemoth89 (Sep 14, 2018)

This is my new art today. He's OC of my friend on FA. 
  This is Shark-soldier. He has relaxing at hometown after he left battle field. I hope that YOU like him.


----------



## Behemoth89 (Sep 14, 2018)

The Universe said:


> View attachment 40769 Hi can you draw him


Yes,of course. Do YOU want order my Commission?


----------



## Universe (Sep 14, 2018)

How much does it cost?


----------



## Behemoth89 (Sep 14, 2018)

The Universe said:


> How much does it cost?


I send price sheet to YOU. Please, take look :
1. $45  with full body, 3d color.
2. $30 with half body ,3d color.


----------



## Universe (Sep 14, 2018)

Oh


----------



## Behemoth89 (Sep 14, 2018)

The Universe said:


> Oh


Do YOU want order full body or half body? 
   I knew it s so hard to decide commision for the first time. So ,YOU can think about my suggest and order whenever YOU want. THANK YOU .


----------



## Universe (Sep 14, 2018)

Ok


----------



## PercyD (Sep 14, 2018)

I like the vector sort of style of your art. Very striking, very interesting. c:


----------



## Behemoth89 (Sep 14, 2018)

PercyD said:


> I like the vector sort of style of your art. Very striking, very interesting. c:


THANK YOU SO MUCH.  Do YOU love drawing?


----------



## PercyD (Sep 14, 2018)

Behemoth89 said:


> THANK YOU SO MUCH.  Do YOU love drawing?


Any time~~.
And yea, I like to draw! I have a bunch of links in my footer for my stuff.


----------



## Kittymon (Sep 14, 2018)

Behemoth89 said:


> She's so cute. What's YOUR FA ? I wanna see YOUR ARTS more than.


Userpage of kittyshadowmon -- Fur Affinity [dot] net but i dont have much things, need to do more but work doesnt let me


----------



## narutogod123 (Sep 14, 2018)

very nice artwork


----------



## Behemoth89 (Sep 16, 2018)

PercyD said:


> Any time~~.
> And yea, I like to draw! I have a bunch of links in my footer for my stuff.


Great. I guess YOU'RE a good artist. 

"I have a bunch of links in my footer for my stuff."--Sorry for my bad english. What do YOU mean ?


----------



## Universe (Sep 16, 2018)

Hello


----------



## Behemoth89 (Sep 16, 2018)

Kittymon said:


> Userpage of kittyshadowmon -- Fur Affinity [dot] net but i dont have much things, need to do more but work doesnt let me


I love this character. Is this Frog ?
www.furaffinity.net: Pixel Special Greninja by kittyshadowmon


----------



## Behemoth89 (Sep 16, 2018)

The Universe said:


> Hello


Hi! How YOUR DAY ?


----------



## Behemoth89 (Sep 16, 2018)

narutogod123 said:


> very nice artwork


THANK YOU. I watched YOUR FA page. Are YOU an eviroment artist ?


----------



## Universe (Sep 16, 2018)

Behemoth89 said:


> Hi! How YOUR DAY ?


Not bad


----------



## PercyD (Sep 16, 2018)

Behemoth89 said:


> Great. I guess YOU'RE a good artist.
> 
> "I have a bunch of links in my footer for my stuff."--Sorry for my bad english. What do YOU mean ?


The bottom of my posts have links with my art to them.


----------



## Kittymon (Sep 16, 2018)

Behemoth89 said:


> I love this character. Is this Frog ?
> www.furaffinity.net: Pixel Special Greninja by kittyshadowmon


yes, its a special frog! ...welll its a pokemon but i changed her a little bit. I was in a pokemon group on deviantart and got a special potion so i can change the greninja to any color and form i wanted so i made her more galaxy like. Her name its Lunette.


----------



## SabreMutt (Sep 16, 2018)

I added you on FA, I'm also an artist and I'm looking for friends. I'm a little shy but people in the furry community are so nice, I already made some new friends and sometimes I like to do gift art. 

I have two fursonas actually and I use them for different things. One is the mate of my real life mate's fursona and the other is a flirty shapeshifter.

Do you have a fursona?

I also write stories but my Fur Affinity is mostly my traditional work and colored bases because I haven't mastered lineart yet. I use a mouse so it's not easy but I'm working on it.

Have you ever considered making tutorials? I really admire your work.


----------



## Amibo (Sep 17, 2018)

Whoa, your artwork is very clean and the COLOURS!!!! soo good.... ;__;


----------



## sushy (Sep 17, 2018)

Some cool stuff in here!


----------



## Behemoth89 (Sep 17, 2018)

PercyD said:


> The bottom of my posts have links with my art to them.


I watched YOU.  YOUR STYLE look like style of French artist. I love them.


----------



## PercyD (Sep 17, 2018)

Behemoth89 said:


> I watched YOU.  YOUR STYLE look like style of French artist. I love them.


Thats interesting~. I was inspired by Okami, this video game that has gameplay AND Japanese ink caricature painting simulation. I know that the French like to take a few notes from Japanese art.


----------



## Behemoth89 (Sep 17, 2018)

The Universe said:


> Not bad


Great. I have a rainny day. Although I can't leave my home, I still feeling so good. How's YOUR HOBBY ?


----------



## Behemoth89 (Sep 17, 2018)

Kittymon said:


> yes, its a special frog! ...welll its a pokemon but i changed her a little bit. I was in a pokemon group on deviantart and got a special potion so i can change the greninja to any color and form i wanted so i made her more galaxy like. Her name its Lunette.


Lunette. I rememberd. That's cute name. Where are YOU from ?


----------



## Universe (Sep 17, 2018)

Behemoth89 said:


> Great. I have a rainny day. Although I can't leave my home, I still feeling so good. How's YOUR HOBBY ?


Good


----------



## Behemoth89 (Sep 17, 2018)

SabreMutt said:


> I added you on FA, I'm also an artist and I'm looking for friends. I'm a little shy but people in the furry community are so nice, I already made some new friends and sometimes I like to do gift art.
> 
> I have two fursonas actually and I use them for different things. One is the mate of my real life mate's fursona and the other is a flirty shapeshifter.
> 
> ...


THANK FOR YOUR WATCH.
 Can I see YOUR FURSONA ? My fursona is Panda. YOU can buy tablet to draw art if YOU want. I'm using it. I don't make tutorials. Because that's big challenge for me. I need study more than before make tutorial for people. 
ONE LAST THING: When YOU up YOUR story , please, remember send to me. ^__^


----------



## Behemoth89 (Sep 17, 2018)

Amibo said:


> Whoa, your artwork is very clean and the COLOURS!!!! soo good.... ;__;


THANK YOU. YOUR COMMENT are great source of inspiration for me to draw arts more than.


----------



## Behemoth89 (Sep 17, 2018)

sushy said:


> Some cool stuff in here!


THANK YOU SO MUCH. YOUR AVATAR was so great. Is she cat ?


----------



## sushy (Sep 17, 2018)

Thank you, no it is a human I drew a long time ago. Here is the original illustration: www.deviantart.com: doll


----------



## narutogod123 (Sep 17, 2018)

Behemoth89 said:


> THANK YOU. I watched YOUR FA page. Are YOU an eviroment artist ?


Yes I'm a environment artist it's my passion


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Sep 17, 2018)

Behemoth89 said:


> I send price sheet to YOU. Please, take look :
> 1. $45  with full body, 3d color.
> 2. $30 with half body ,3d color.


Really?! My friend you have found a customer!


----------



## SabreMutt (Sep 18, 2018)

Behemoth89 said:


> THANK FOR YOUR WATCH.
> Can I see YOUR FURSONA ? My fursona is Panda. YOU can buy tablet to draw art if YOU want. I'm using it. I don't make tutorials. Because that's big challenge for me. I need study more than before make tutorial for people.
> ONE LAST THING: When YOU up YOUR story , please, remember send to me. ^__^



That's cool, I really like your Panda Paladin. 







This is my fursona. Sometimes they are a feral and sometimes they are an anthro. 

Also I do all my art with a mouse instead of a tablet but that is cool you have one. 

I will definitely share my story with you when I upload it to FA. It might be a few days before that because I am a little bit busy today.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Sep 18, 2018)

SabreMutt said:


> That's cool, I really like your Panda Paladin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You have drew it with mouse?!


----------



## SabreMutt (Sep 18, 2018)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> You have drew it with mouse?!



It's on a Chesta P2U base but yes I do all my coloring with a mouse. I am getting a tablet one day but for now this is all I can do


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Sep 18, 2018)

SabreMutt said:


> It's on a Chesta P2U base but yes I do all my coloring with a mouse. I am getting a tablet one day but for now this is all I can do


Did you made lines as well?


----------



## SabreMutt (Sep 18, 2018)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> Did you made lines as well?


No, Chesta did the lines and I just did a YCH for my fursona, basically. I'm going to try and line one of my sketches and show everyone here on FA Forums.

I do a lot of YCHs on really high quality lineart from a variety of artists, sometimes Pay-2-Use and sometimes Free-2-Use.

But we are a little off topic because this is Behemoth's thread so feel free to send a message to me if you'd like to talk about my art more


----------



## Kittymon (Sep 18, 2018)

Behemoth89 said:


> Lunette. I rememberd. That's cute name. Where are YOU from ?


thanks; im from México


----------



## Behemoth89 (Sep 20, 2018)

SabreMutt said:


> That's cool, I really like your Panda Paladin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Incredible. I can't draw by mouse like YOU. I'm very impressed when YOU drew it by mouse


----------



## Behemoth89 (Sep 20, 2018)

Kittymon said:


> thanks; im from México



Wow. Do YOU like Taco ?


----------



## Behemoth89 (Sep 20, 2018)

sushy said:


> Thank you, no it is a human I drew a long time ago. Here is the original illustration: www.deviantart.com: doll


I liked her on DA


----------



## Behemoth89 (Sep 20, 2018)

narutogod123 said:


> Yes I'm a environment artist it's my passion


Great.


----------



## Kittymon (Sep 21, 2018)

Behemoth89 said:


> Wow. Do YOU like Taco ?


yes i do!!! <3 but i also like pasta! what about you?


----------



## Behemoth89 (Sep 23, 2018)

Kittymon said:


> yes i do!!! <3 but i also like pasta! what about you?


I love pasta, sandwich and pizza.


----------



## Behemoth89 (Sep 23, 2018)

I drew her on sunny day. The sun or rain are alway topic which I love. What do YOU think about her ?


----------



## Behemoth89 (Sep 24, 2018)

Hi people on FA. Long time no see. How are YOU ? I have NEW ART today. Please, enjoy it.

When my FA was got 500Fav from people, I really happy so much. So,I wanna focus on the art with complex details to show YOU up. That's reason why I don't update any new art recently. Finally, this art was finished.

_The topic about Sugar dady and Young girl was inspirative with me. This is love story between Husky-sugar daddy and Serpent-girl. I hope that YOU like It.


----------



## Behemoth89 (Sep 24, 2018)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> Really?! My friend you have found a customer!


Ya. THANK YOU, my dear client. I'm sketching YOUR COMMISSION. Please, wait. 

How do YOU feel about new art of mine ?


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Sep 24, 2018)

Behemoth89 said:


> Ya. THANK YOU, my dear client. I'm sketching YOUR COMMISSION. Please, wait.
> 
> How do YOU feel about new art of mine ?


It looks great


----------



## snizard (Sep 25, 2018)

well, amazing images


----------



## snizard (Sep 25, 2018)

hey behemoth, in much time do you do your drawings? Linearts , coloring and shading?


----------



## snizard (Sep 25, 2018)

hey guys, feel free to comment my gallery Userpage of snizard -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## snizard (Sep 25, 2018)

if i want to improve i need comments and tips


----------



## Behemoth89 (Sep 25, 2018)

snizard said:


> if i want to improve i need comments and tips


Sure


----------



## Behemoth89 (Sep 25, 2018)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> It looks great


Thanks, BUD. YOUR COMMISSION will be finishe tomorrow. Please, wait


----------



## Sugardraw (Sep 27, 2018)

Hello, I'm also new here and I found this thread. I just had to say: I think your art is amazing!


----------



## Behemoth89 (Sep 28, 2018)

Sugardraw said:


> Hello, I'm also new here and I found this thread. I just had to say: I think your art is amazing!


THANK YOU. What YOUR FA ?


----------



## Sugardraw (Sep 28, 2018)

Behemoth89 said:


> THANK YOU. What YOUR FA ?



Userpage of sugardraw -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## Behemoth89 (Sep 28, 2018)

Sugardraw said:


> Userpage of sugardraw -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


OK, I WATCHED, MY FRIEND


----------



## Sugardraw (Sep 28, 2018)

Behemoth89 said:


> OK, I WATCHED, MY FRIEND


Thank you very much! I watch you too


----------



## K1ND (Sep 29, 2018)

i absolutely love ur face expressions and face shapes!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Behemoth89 (Sep 29, 2018)

Here is commission for HistoricalyIncorrect
HIS FURSONA is bobcat warrior. I hope that YOU like It.


----------



## Behemoth89 (Oct 1, 2018)

Here is my new art. 
The Dragon knight lady- She was guardian of Darkness castle. She never leave out there exclude Halloween night.

Original version is knight with pumpkin head. But I want to create a difference version. I thought a dragon head will be cool. I drew her with hang in mid air instead hold it on hand.

I hope the YOU like her.
AND HAPPY HALLOWEEN​


----------



## snizard (Oct 1, 2018)

of course i do


----------



## Behemoth89 (Oct 1, 2018)

K1ND said:


> i absolutely love ur face expressions and face shapes!!!!!!!!!


I'm pleasure to see YOUR COMMENT.  I love this character in YOUR PAGE: www.furaffinity.net: Skye - ACNL by K1ND She's so cute. The light blue combine with light yellow is so great. I  watched YOUR FA.


----------



## Behemoth89 (Oct 1, 2018)

snizard said:


> of course i do


How drawing breast ?


----------



## K1ND (Oct 2, 2018)

Behemoth89 said:


> I'm pleasure to see YOUR COMMENT.  I love this character in YOUR PAGE: www.furaffinity.net: Skye - ACNL by K1ND She's so cute. The light blue combine with light yellow is so great. I  watched YOUR FA.



Thank you for watching my FA I'm watching u too!!
That character is Skye from video game franchise Animal Crossing!
shes so cute & thank you for the compliment ♥!

I really like your new Dragon knight lady I love her green ghost head!!!


----------



## snizard (Oct 2, 2018)

Behemoth89 said:


> How drawing breast ?


My comment was for your latest drawing. I like it


----------



## Behemoth89 (Oct 4, 2018)

K1ND said:


> Thank you for watching my FA I'm watching u too!!
> That character is Skye from video game franchise Animal Crossing!
> shes so cute & thank you for the compliment ♥!
> 
> I really like your new Dragon knight lady I love her green ghost head!!!


THANK YOU. I'm drawing next art. It's also theme Halloween. I'm like festivels in year so much


----------



## Behemoth89 (Oct 4, 2018)

snizard said:


> My comment was for your latest drawing. I like it


THANK YOU


----------

